# Bay Street Park, Texas City



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I found a new place to shoot macro near the Texas City dike, "new to me". Its behind the levy at the end of Bay street and 25th street. Just a little garden section with lots of butterflys and bugs. Also a great assortment of beautiful flowers. It was super windy so not a lot of shots in focus.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful shots, I havent been there in awhile.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Yep...getting to be that time


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow lots of potential in that place by the looks of things. these macro flower photos make me want to reach out and touch them. you've involved my senses in them somehow. captured such detail and captured it clearly, that i can feel them. awesome. can't wait to see more!

rosesm


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everone for your comments. I almost drove right past it. I went to Boyds One Stop to buy some shrimp and drove around the levy to look around. Only stayed for a little while because it was so windy in the mid day.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

You were right down the street from where I live.

Nice shots Lou. TCDave


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been watching this park progress. They have done a lot of work on it since the hurricane. Since the Dike Road got washed out I've been driving up on the levy to get some good shots of the parasailers and the egrets on the other side in the lagoons.


----------

